# Sportmans Warehouse won't ship ammo to Illinois?



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I just started shooting routinely again after many years hiatus. I have been shooting up stored .38/.357, 9mm. and .45 as well as .32 ACP that was inherited and what little .32 ACP I could find locally. Local stuff is available if you shoot what they have and *pay thru the nose* so I started shopping online. I ordered two boxes of Fiocchi last night from Sportsmans Warehouse as the price and shipping was outstanding and nearly half the price I have been paying locally. But they will not ship it to my home address in Illinois.

Luckily I work in Iowa which is 8 minutes away and had it shipped to my work address 'cause I know the Shipping and Receiving Dude at work is a good friend *and* a "Gun Buddy"...they had no problem shipping to Iowa.

I did a little internet research and it seems many, if not all, of the online ammo places won't ship to Illinois so I'm gonna do a little research. I have been tracking ammo prices thru GunBot and FindMeAmmo and try to buy Fiocchi 73 grain Hardball for target and the Fiocchi Extrema 6o grain hollow point for home defense and the only place I'm gonna get it is to have it shipped.

Any others have this experience and how many ammo suppliers will not ship to Illinois that you know of?

Thanks in Advance!!

VooDoo


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

In IL I'm pretty sure you need the FOID card to purchase ammo, some online retailers won't ship to IL to cover their asses as they can't really verify FOID status.

Ammoman.com has this on their page:

*http://www.ammoman.com/t/Illinois
*


> *ILLINOIS RESIDENTS MUST HAVE A COPY OF THEIR F.O.I.D. CARD ON FILE AND YOU MUST ALSO BE 21 YEARS OF AGE.*PLEASE FAX YOUR CARD TO (856) 767-3877
> OR SCAN AND EMAIL TO: OUR EMAIL ADDRESS​


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes...after a bit of research I am finding posts and information from other gunners that us folks in Illinois need to verify FOID and register a copy of that and our drivers license to have ammunition shipped to our home address and this is fine with me. But I'm registering at various places to buy ammo and there is no readily apparent way to do this. Looks like a little hoop jumping is in order to buy ammo online and get it shipped to Illinois and hoop jumping is something I have little time to achieve.

I feel my blood pressure rising and frustration setting in a bit.

Time to go to the range in about an hour so I'll just leave this for now.

VooDoo


----------



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

A friend of mine has been using ammotogo.com and I don't recall him every having an issue.
By the way we are about two hours south of Chicago.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm about 3 hours West of Chicago...right along the Mississippi. I got the ammo this week and I'm looking for more...I'd like to establish a relationship with several online suppliers as the local retailers have few choices and now that I have shot the Fiocchi offerings I'm wanting a lot more of that.

And less of the 2X the price ammo that locals have to offer. Stopped at Scheels on Friday and I'm basically disgusted that they have limited brands available and have 20 rounds in 50 round boxes without it being easy to spot.

I see buying ammo online in my future even if the ammo shortage ends. I now want the ammo that I prefer instead of whatever is available but realize that if it gets worse instead of better I'll likely buy whatever I can get. Still looking for Fiocchi Extrema .32 ACP.

VooDoo


----------

